# Campionato italiano tiro con la Fionda



## lumbro (Mar 6, 2015)

16/17 Maggio campionato italiano tiro con la fionda - Gualdo Tadino (PG ) Italia

Per chi fosse interessato


----------



## Martenace (Apr 16, 2012)

Partecipero'!!!!


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Hope to see some photos and videos!!!

Cheers .... Charles


----------

